# Gene Cafe mod, which dimmer?



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello,

does someone know the answer to this question, please? Can I use the Varilight IQP1001W dimmer?

The Varilight HQ9W is, it seems, discontinued. It has been replaced by the TQR1001W. The thing is, it says

"The V-Dim Thermal Series are NOT suitable for use with wire wound Transformers or Fans and other inductive loads (for these products see The V-Plus Dimmer Series, and Fan Regulating dimmers). Please check with manufacturer of appliance to be dimmed.

This Dimmer has a maximum of 1000 Watts and minimum of 200 Watts."

The V-Plus dimmers are more electronic, but they do say:

"This V-Plus Series Dimmer can be used for wire-wound Low Voltage Transformers (NOT RECOMMENDED FOR LARGE TORROIDAL TRANSFORMERS) up to maximum load as specified on dimmer and can also be used on Fans and other inductive load appliances, but please check with manufacturer of appliance"

So, I'm thinking of getting a Varilight IQP1001W. Will this work?

Many thanks!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

It should be ok as its to control the heating element which is a resistive load not an inductive load.


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Robbo said:


> It should be ok as its to control the heating element which is a resistive load not an inductive load.


Splendid! Thank you. I thought it looked okay, but a positive second opinion is most welcome, thanks.


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm assuming the TQR1001W is probably OK, as the manufacturer I bought from sent it out as a direct replacement for the HQ9W that I ordered. I've used it a few times and nothing has exploded or caught fire yet, anyway


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

PottyMouthedBuddhist said:


> I'm assuming the TQR1001W is probably OK, as the manufacturer I bought from sent it out as a direct replacement for the HQ9W that I ordered. I've used it a few times and nothing has exploded or caught fire yet, anyway


I was born in the 1970s, so "nothing has exploded" is all the risk assessment I need to proceed ;-)


----------



## PottyMouthedBuddhist (Oct 18, 2016)

Good man! Wear a crash helmet, just in case


----------

